# كيفية ترشيد الاستهلاك و الاستخدام الأمثل للأجهزة..؟



## أبو سيف (6 يونيو 2006)

* كيفية ترشيد الاستهلاك و الاستخدام الأمثل للأجهزة الميكانية والكهربائية : 1- مكيف للفريون ( الجداري )

2- المكيف الصحراوي
3- سخانات الماء الكهربائية
4- فرن الطبخ الكهربائي 
5- لمكواة الكهربائية
6- مصابيح الاضاءة (الانارة )
*1- مكيف الفريون ( الجداري ) :*
تستهلك مكيفات الفريون الجدارية بسعاتها المختلفة ( 12000 - 24000 وحدة حرارية ) طاقة كهربائية تتراوح بين 2000 إلى 4000 وات/ ساعة ( 2 - 4 كيلوات/ ساعة ) وتعادل هذه الطاقة تقريبا استهلاك 100 - 250 وحدة إضاءة فلورسنت عادية . ويتوقف مقدار الطاقة المستهلكة على فترة التشغيل ، فكلما طالت هذه الفترة كلما زادت الطاقة المستهلكة والعكس صحيح . 
ونظرا لزيادة استهلاك المكيف للكهرباء، ولترشيد هذا الاستهلاك و الحد من هذه الزيادة ينصح بأتباع الإرشادات التالية:
*&**التأكد من سلامة عمل منظم الحرارة**(الثرموستات ) حيث يتسبب عطل المنظم في استمرار المكيف بالعمل دون فصل الضاغط(الكمبرسور) .*
&إغلاق الأبواب والنوافذ وأي فتحات في الجدرانأثناء تشغيل المكيف لمنع تسرب الهواء.
&تجنب تركيب المكيف الجداري في المناور الضيقةما أمكن ذلك .
&تنظيف مرشح الهواء (الفلتر) بصفة دورية كل اسبوعين تقريبا .
&اختيار سعات وأحجام المكيفات المناسبة لأحجاموسعات الغرف المراد تكييفها مع الأخذ في الاعتبار الكفاءة الجيدة عندالاختيار.
Øضبط منظم الحرارة (الترموستات ) على الدرجةالمعتدلة حيث يؤدي ضبط الترموستات على الدرجة القصوى إلى تكون الجليد في المكيفوبالتالي تقليل كفاءته بشكل كبير .
*&**إجراء الفحص والصيانة الدورية للمكيف**للتأكد من سلامة الأجزاء الداخلية وعدم وجود تسرب لغاز الفريون *
*2- **المكيف الصحراوي :*
يستهلك المكيف الصحراوي طاقة كهربائية قليلة جدا مقارنة بما يستهلكه مكيف الفريون ، حيث أن الطاقة الكهربائية التي يستهلكها المكيف الصحراوي لتبريد حجم معين من المبني تمثل أقل من 1/8 الطاقة التي يستهلكها مكيف الفريون لتبريد نفس الحجم ، أي أن المكيف الفريون يستهلك أكثر من ثمانية أضعاف الطاقة التي يستهلكها مكيف صحراوي ليعطي نفس النتيجة .
*&**استبدال "القش " بصفة دورية لأنه معرض**لتراكم الأملاح المذابة في الماء بالإضافة لبعض العوالق والأتربة حيث يقلل ذلك منكفاءة المكيف الصحراوي .*
*&**التأكد من صلاحية عمل المضخة والمروحة**مع إجراء الصيانة اللازمة لهما .*
*&**ينصح باستخدام المكيف الصحراوي في**الأماكن المفتوحة أو المعرضة إلى الهواء الخارجي من خلال فتح الأبواب أو النوافذ أومراوح الشفط كالصالات والمطابخ وغيرهما .*
*3- **سخانات الماء الكهربائية :*​ينتشر استخدام السخانات الكهربائية بالمساكن والمرافق العامة حيث تستخدم لتسخين المياه في فصل الشتاء ، وهي تتكون أساسا من ملف حراري موصل بالكهرباء يعمل على تسخين المياه داخل الخزان مع وجود منظم حرارة (ثيرموستات ) وظيفته فصل الكهرباء عن الملف عند تحقيق درجة التسخين المطلوبة . ويتراوح استهلاك الطاقة لهذا النوع من سخانات المياه من 1000 إلى 3000 وات ساعة ( ا إلى 3 كيلوات في الساعة ) أي يعادل تقريبا استهلاك مكيف جداري حجم1800 وحدة حرارية. واستخدام هذه السخانات في الغالب لا يعطى الاهتمام الكافي على اعتبار أن الشعور بالحاجة الفعلية له تكون في أوقات معينة بجانب عدم التعامل مع الجهاز بصورة مستمرة . إلا أن هذه النظرة بجانب ما فيها من مخاطر السلامة فهي أيضا مؤدية إلى زيادة معدل الاستهلاك الكهربائي بدون حاجة فعلية.
لذا ينصح بالاهتمام بالاستخدام الأمثل لهذه السخانات حتى نقلل من استهلاكها وذلك بالآتي : -
*&**وضع المنظم عند درجة حرارة 60 مئوية أو**أقل من الدرجة القصوى لتفادى الانفجار بسبب غليان الماء .*
*&**التأكد من سلامة عمل منظم الحرارة إذ**أن تعطله يؤدي إلى استمرار عمل السخان واستهلاك طاقة أكثر بجانب الخطورة في احتمالانفجار السخان .*
*&**العمل على فصل الكهرباء عن السخان وعدم**تشغيله في موسم الصيف .*
*&**التأكد من عدم وجود تسرب في توصيلات**المياه الساخنة إذ أن التسرب يتسبب أيضا في استمرار عمل السخان وربما بدونتوقف.*
*&**عمل نظافة دورية لخزان مياه السخان**لإزالة التراكمات الداخلية مع التأكد من سلامة وصلاحية العازل الحراري الداخلي وذلكلضمان الكفاءة العالية للسخان وبالتالي استهلاك كهرباءأقل .*
*&**ينصح باستخدام سخانات الماء التي تعمل**على الطاقة الشمسية إذ أنها لا تحتاج للكهرباء .*
​
يتبــع
7
7​


----------



## أبو سيف (6 يونيو 2006)

*4- فرن الطبخ الكهربائي :*يعتبر الحمل الكهربائي لهذه الأفران من الأحمال الكبيرة بالنسبة للقطاع السكني خاصة عندما يتم تشغيل الجزء العلوي وداخل الفرن في وقت واحد . وتتراوح قدرة الموقد الواحد للفرن من 1000 إلى 2000 وات ، إضافة إلى أن قدرة الفرن الداخلي قد تزيد عن2000 وات.لهذا فانه ينصح بالتقليل بقدر الإمكان من استخدام أفران الطبخ الكهربائية مع العمل على ترشيد استهلاكها بالاستخدام الأمثل لها متمثلا ذلك في الآتي:- 
*&**تشغيل أفران الطبخ الكهربائية عند الضرورة القصوى .*
&العمل على عدم تشغيل كامل الفرن في وقتواحد .
&تفادي تشغيله خلال فترة ذروة الأحمالالكهربائية .
&استخدام الأفران التي تعمل بالغاز لتخفيضالاستهلاك .
*5-المكواة الكهربائية*تتراوح قدرة جهاز المكواة رغم صغر حجمها من 1000 إلى 1500 وات وهذه تعادل تقريبا قدرة عدد 50 - 75 وحدة إضاءة فلورسنت عادية ( 20 وات ) أو نصف قدرة مكيف فريون جداري . 
ينصح بالاستخدام الأمثل لهذا الجهاز باتباع ا لآتي : -
&تفادي استخدام المكواة خلال فترة ذروة الأحمالالكهربائية
&فصل الجهاز عن الكهرباء في حالة عدماستخدامه
&*استخدام الجهاز عند الحاجة الفعلية*
6- *مصابيح الإضاءة*
تعتبر من أكثر الأجهزة الكهربائية انتشارا حيث تستخدم بكميات كبيرة فى القطاعين السكني والتجاري . وتمثل استهلاكا مرتفعا في المحلات التجارية والمرافق العامة ، كما أن بعض المباني تبلغ نسبة استهلاك الإنارة فيها أكثر من 30 % من إجمالي الطاقة المستهلكة. 
ومن أنواع مصابيح الإضاءة الأكثر انتشارا : 
مصابيح الإنارة العادية ( التنجستن ) : وقدرتهاغالبآ من 20 - 100 وات . 
مصابيح الإنارة(فلورسنت ):وقدرتها من 20 - 40 وات (طول 60 و. 120 سم ) . 
وفيما يلي بعض الإرشادات التي يمكننا اتباعها لترشيد الاستهلاك الكهربائي في مجال الإضاءة : - 
&يفضل - في المباني السكنية والمرافق العامة خاصة - استخدام مصابيح الفلورسنت إذ أنها تكون أقل عددا وتستهلك طاقة كهربائية أقل مقارنة مع المصابيح العادية (التنجستن ) لإعطاء نفس شدة الإضاءة . فمثلا للحصول على شدة إضاءة ناتجة من مصباح فلورسنت واحد قدرة 40 وات نحتاج إلى وحدتين ( أو أكثر ) من المصابيح العادية قدرة الواحدة منها 60 وات . 
&استخدام العدد المناسب من مصابيح الإضاءة حسب الحاجة الفعلية لشدة الإنارة
&استخدام العاكس الضوئي و الدهانات ذات الألوان الزاهية ( ا لفاتحة ) للجدران الداخلية للمبنى لأن هذا يساعد في انعكاس الضوء والحصول على إضاءة جيدة بأقل عدد من المصابيح* .*
*ثانيا : عدم استخدام الأجهزة الكهربائية في وقت واحد : -*
يتوفر لدى أي مشترك أكثر من جهاز كهربائي واحد ، ويعمد كثير من المشتركين إلى تشغيل مجموعة من هذه الأجهزة في وقت واحد ، مثل تشغيل عدد من المكيفات بجانب مصابيح الإضاءة ، الثلاجة، المراوح ، التلفزيون .. الخ وينتج عن ذلك ارتفاع كبير ومفاجئ في الأحمال الكهربائية يؤدي إلى تحميل الأسلاك والقابس (الافياش ) داخل ا المبنى بتيار كهربائي عالي يتسبب في تسخينها . ويترتب على ذلك تقصير العمر التشغيلي لها وضعف تحملها لشدة التيار الكهربائي مما يساعد على حدوث حرائق كهربائية بالمبنى خاصة إذا كانت هذه الأسلاك والقابس من النوع غير الجيد أو أن تصميمها لا يسمح بسريان تيار كهربائي عالي . وقد يضطر المشترك إلى إعادة تمديد الأسلاك واستبدال الافياش مما يعني تكلفة مالية إضافية . 
كما أن زيادة الأحمال على الشبكة خلال ساعات الذروة في فصل الصيف قد يؤدى إلى عدم تحمل الشبكة مما قد يتسبب في انقطاع تام للكهرباء لا سمح الله . ولتجنب ذلك فإنه ينصح بالآتي* :*
عدم تشغيل مجموعة من الأجهزة الكهربائية في وقت واحد.
تأجيل تشغيل البعض منها إلى أوقات أخرى حتى يمكن توزيع الأحمال الكهربائية على فترات مختلفة
تفادي تشغيلها ( إلا للضرورة القصوى ) خلال فترة ذروة الأحمال في موسم الصيف والتي تمتد من الساعة الواحدة ظهرا وحتى الخامسة عصرا.
**التقنيات الحديثة لترشيد استهلاك الطاقة *
*1- العزل الحراري*
*2- الزجاج العازل *
*1- العزل الحراري*​العزل الحراري هو الحد من تسرب الحرارة من خارج المبنى إلى داخله صيفا ، ومن داخله إلى خارجه شتاء .فالحرارة التي تتسرب عبر الجدران والأسقف في أيام الصيف تمثل القسم الأعظم من الحرارة المراد إزاحتها بأجهزة التكييف وتقدر نسبتها بحوالي 60% - 70% . وفي دراسة على أحد المباني وجدنا أن نسبة 66% من الطاقة الكهربائية المستهلكة في الصيف تذهب لتبريد المبنى . أي أن معظم هذه الطاقة تذهب للتخلص من الحرارة المكتسبة من الجدران والسقف . ومن هنا تنبع أهمية العزل الحراري إذ أنه يلعب دورا كبيرا في تخفيض استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية المستخدمة في أغراض التكييف وذلك بالحد من تسرب الحرارة خلال الجدران والأسقف وهذا بدوره يؤدي إلى وفر كبير . 
 
يتبـع
7
7


----------



## أبو سيف (6 يونيو 2006)

*وهناك عدة مزايا تجعل العزل الحراري ذا أهمية خاصة في إنشاء المباني ومن هذه المزايا ما يلي: *
1. تخفيض الطاقة الكهربائية المستهلكة للتبريد و التدفئة .
2. رفع مستوى الراحة لمستخدمي المبنى .. 
3. تقليل سعة أجهزة التكيف المستخدمة بالمبنى .. 
4. حماية مواد المبنى من تغيرات درجة الحرارة .. 
5. حماية الأثاث داخل المبنى ..
الأختيار الأمثل للعزل الحراري: 
تتواجد أنواع كثيرة من مواد العزل الحراري بالأسواق المحلية إلا أنها تختلف من مادة إلى أخرى بالنسبة إلى معامل الانتقال الحراري حيث يعتبر بعضها من المواد التي تفي بالغرض المطلوب من العزل الحراري والبعض الآخر لا يصل إلى الحد الأدنى من العزل الحراري . لذا فانه من الضرورة أخذ رأي المكتب الهندسي المصمم للمبنى.
​
​
*2- الزجاج العازل*
يستخدم الزجاج العازل للحد من تسرب الحرارة داخل المنزل أو المنشأة كذلك لما للزجاج العازل من مزايا أخرى مفيدة و مطلوبة.و لترشيد إستهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية نقدم لك عزيزي المشترك نبذة عن أنواع الزجاج العازل و أثرها في ترشيد الإستهلاك.
*أنواع إستخدامات الزجاج في المباني*
تتعدد أهداف إستخدام النوافذ/ المباني الزجاجية و يختلف ــ المشتركون ــ في رغباتهم عند إختيار الزجاج و من ثم نقدم لك أهم هذه الاستخدامات:
أ) الرؤية و النظر: 
يرغب المشترك عادة في الرؤية الواضحة من خلال نوافذ الزجاج و البعض يرغب في أن يكسب المبنى منظراً جمالياً بإستخدام أنواع معينة من الزجاج.
ب) الإضاءة:
من أهداف إستخدام النوافذ الزجاجية السماح لأكبر قدر ممكن من الإضاءة الطبيعية بالنفاذ إلى داخل المبنى مما يقلل من مقدار الإضاءة الكهربائية اللازمة و ما يصاحبها من إرتفاع في درجة الحرارة.
ج) حجب الأشعة الضارة:
من الأشعة الضارة : الأشعة فوق البنفسجية و الأشعة تحت الحمراء ، وعلى سبيل المثال الأشعة فوق البنفسجية تزيل ألوان الأثاث و النباتات و الكتب ،أما الأشعة تحت الحمراء فهي تحمل الطاقة مما يزيد من حمل التكييف و الطاقة المستخدمة له و يمكن الإستفادة من حرارة أشعة الشمس في بعض الحالات كما في البيوت الخضراء الباردة .
د) العزل الحراري:
وذلك بإستخدام الزجاج الذي له معامل إنتقال حراري(U-VALUE)منخفض مما يقلل من حمل التكييف و الطاقة الكهربائية المستهلكة له.
هـ) أغراض أخرى ثانوية مثل خفض الأصوات الخارجية المزعجة و منع تكثف بخار الماء و أسباب أمنية وغير ذلك.​ 
يتبــع
7
7​


----------



## أبو سيف (6 يونيو 2006)

*توفير الطاقة المستخدمة في التبريد*
*32-* إن كمية الطاقة التي تستهلكها لأغراض التدفئة والتبريد بمنزلك تفوق تلك التي تستخدمها لأي أغراض أخرى. وفيما يلي بعض النصائح المفيدة التي تمكنك من الحفاظ على راحتك صيفاً وتوفير النقود في ذات الوقت.
أغلق جهاز التكييف في بعض الأماكن مثل أماكن التخزين أو الأجزاء الأخرى في المنزل التي تستخدمها إلا لفترة قصيرة في اليوم ويمكنك إجراء ذلك بإغلاق فتحات التكييف لتلك الأجزاء.
*33-* إستخدم بعض الحشوات لسد تيار الهواء المتسرب من أبواب الغرف التي يتسرب من تحتها الهواء البارد بإستمرار وهذا النوع من الحشوات متوفر في الأسواق بأسعار زهيدة وتصميمات متنوعة كما يمكنك صناعته بنفسك بكل سهولة.
*34-* إقتصد في إستخدام مروحة شفط الهواء الموجودة أعلى موقد الطهي أو الحمام أثناء الصيف إذا كانت تقوم بطرد الهواء خارج المنزل. تذكر أنك تطرد البرودة من منزلك مع الروائح الناتجة عن الطهي أو الهواء الرطب الذي تسحبه المروحة.
*35-* دع أشعة الشمس تساعد في تدفئة منزلك خلال أيام الشتاء المشمسة. إفتح ستائر النوافذ المواجهة للشمس وتأكد من إغلاقها أثناء الليل وفي الأيام التي تتلبد فيها السماء بالسحب.أما في الصيف تأكد من إغلاق النوافذ وإسدال الستائر لحجب أشعة الشمس.
*36-* إهتم بتنظيف مرشحات أجهزة التكييف، فمن الصعب مرور الهواء خلال مرشحات متسخة، فمرشحات الهواء المتسخة تستهلك مزيداً من الطاقة وترفع من قيمة فاتورة الإستهلاك دونما داع.
*37-* ركب أو أضبط رداد الباب التلقائي وافحصه للتأكد من إغلاق الأبواب الخارجية بسرعة وإحكام، ركب رداد جديد عندما يكون ذلك ضرورياً خصوصاً إذا كان الباب يفتح بصورة متكررة.
*38-* إبعد الأثاث عن فتحات الهواء لأجهزة التبريد فإعاقة تيار الهواء يجعل مهمة أنظمة التكييف أكثر صعوبة ويؤدي إلى إستهلاك المزيد من الطاقة.
*39-* إذا أويت إلى الفراش تاركاً نوافذ غرفة النوم مفتوحة فأغلق جهاز التكييف الموجود بالغرفة وأبق باب الغرفة مغلقاً.
*40-* إستخدم المراوح بدلاً من أجهزة التكييف، كلما أمكن، لتلطيف حرارة الجو فالمراوح تستهلك من الطاقة ما يعادل( 10% ) فقط من مقدار ما تستهلكه أجهزة التكييف.
*41-* من السهل إضاعة الطاقة لو كانت ممرات التكييف غير محكمة وتسرب الهواء عند نقاط التوصيل أو كان العازل غير جيد، ولحل هذه المشكلة استخدم الأشرطة اللاصقة المخصصة لهذا الغرض في جميع نقاط التوصيل أو إعادة تثبيت العازل الحراري.
*42-* يمكنك التخلص من الحرارة بطلاء الجدران الخارجية لبيتك بلون فاتح لأن الألوان الفاتحة عاكسة للحرارة بينما الألوان المعتمة ممتصة للحرارة.
*43-* خفض التهوية فربما يأخذ جهاز التكييف المركزي لديك من الهواء الخارجي أكثر مما هو مطلوب، وفي حالة أن يكون لديك مكيف النافذة أضبط جهاز التحكم على (التهوية المغلقة) لأغلب الأوقات.
*44-* يمكنك أن تساعد في موازنة نظام التكييف المركزي في منزلك من خلال فتح فتحات الهواء إلى أقصى حد في الفتحات البعيدة عن مصدر التكييف و جعلها أقل بالنسبة للغرف القريبة المصدر.
*45-* تأكد من صحة قراءة جهاز منظم الحرارة لديك و يمكنك ذلك من خلال المقياس الحراري (ثرمومتر) و إعتبار قراءته هي الصحيحة و القياس على أساسها.
*46-* تذكر أن إستخدام الستائر السميكة و تظليل أو تعتيم النوافذ يمنع حرارة الشمس من النفاذ إلى داخل المنزل خلال فصل الصيف.
*47-* إفحص مقدار مادة العزل بمنزلك وإذا رأيت أنه بالإمكان إضافة المزيد فأضف قليلاً منه تدريجياً فإنك ستشعر في الحال بتحسن الجو في المنزل بأكمله.وإذا كنت تسعى لشراء منزل جديد فإبحث دائماً عن المنزل الذي يتيح لك فرصة الإقتصاد في الطاقة.
*48-* ضع حاجزاً للأبخرة تحت أرضية منزلك، لتعمل هذه الحواجز على منع كميات كبيرة من الرطوبة من الدخول إلى منزلك. وحيث أن جزء من الطاقة التي يستهلكها مكيف الهواء قد يصل إلى الثلث يتبدد في إزالة الرطوبة فإن حواجز الأبخرة هذه سوف تقلل من إستهلاك الطاقة بشكل سوف تلاحظه.
*49-* إستبدل منظم الحرارة(الترموستات) القديم بآخر جديد مزود بجهاز توقيت ويمكن ضبط هذا النوع الجديد أوتوماتيكياً على درجة حرارة أعلى في الأوقات التي تكون فيها خارج المنزل.
*50* - ضع جدولاً لمواعيد الصيانة السنوية لأجهزة التكييف، إن المحافظة على هذه الأجهزة في حالة تشغيلية مثلى سوف لا يؤدي إلى خفض إستهلاك الطاقة فحسب بل سيؤدي أيضاً إلى إطالة عمر الجهاز نفسه. 



يتبــع
7
7​


----------



## أبو سيف (6 يونيو 2006)

*ترشيد أعمال الطبخ والتنظيف والمياه الساخنة*
 يمكنك توفير الطاقة والمال عند القيام بالأعمال المنزلية اليومية الخفيفة عن طريق الإنتباه إلى إستخدام الطاقة، فعندما تقوم بالطبخ أو التنظيف أو تستخدم المياه الساخنة ينبغي أن تدرك الإستفادة من الطاقة وعدم إهدارها.
*16-* إستفد من الشمس و الأيام المشمسة الجميلة في الجبيل في نشر الغسيل بدلاً من إستخدام النشافة الكهربائية، وتذكر أن الشمس مصدر مجاني للطاقة.
*17-* يعتبر فحص الطعام أثناء طبخه أمراً مغرياً ولكن ينبغي الا تفعل ذلك، ففي كل مرة تفتح فيها باب الفرن يحدث فقدان 25% من الحرارة نتيجة لذلك.
*18-* إستعمل في الطبخ الأواني المصنوعة من الزجاج أو السيراميك والتي يمكن إستخدامها في الأفران بأمان متى ما كان ذلك ممكناً فهذه الأواني تسمح لك بضبط الفرن على درجة حرارة أقل من تلك التي تتطلبها وصفة الطعام.
*19-* قم بإطفاء الفرن قبل إنتهاء الوقت المخصص للطبخ بـ (15-20) دقيقة فالحرارة المتبقية كفيلة بإنهاء عملية الطبخ إذا لم تفتح باب الفرن.
*20-* إستعمل الأواني ذات الحجم المناسب لحجم العين التي تستخدمها من الموقد واستعمل الأغطية المحكمة لتلك الأواني لكي تحافظ على درجة الحرارة بداخلها.
*21-* قم بتذويب الأطعمة المجمدة داخل الثلاجة بشكل جزئي قبل طبخها ففي كثير من الحالات يؤدي تذويب الأطعمة إلى إختصار الوقت اللازم للطبخ بمقدار الثلث.
*22-* قلل عدد مرات تشغيل الأجهزة المنزلية عن طريق تنظيم وجدولة عمليات تنشيف الملابس وشطف الصحون، ومن خلال تنظيم الوقت اللازم لذلك، يمكنك تحقيق نتائج جيدة .
*23-* قلل من الوقت الذي تمضيه في الإستحمام وقم بتركيب دش من النوع الذي يقلل من إستهلاك الماء وتذكر بأنه سوف يتم تسخين كمية مماثلة من الماء المستهلك بسخان الماء.
*24-* في حالة تشغيل ماكينة تفتيت الفضلات في المطبخ في المطبخ قم بفتح صنبور الماء البارد فليس هناك داعي لهدر الماء الساخن عبر قنوات (مواسير) الصرف الصحي.
*25-* إذا كانت مجففة الملابس في منزلك تحتوي على دائرة أوتوماتيكية فإستعمل تلك الدائرة، لأن التجفيف الزائد يهدر الطاقة ويتلف الملابس.
*26-* ركب العوازل حول أنابيب المياه الساخنة وتأكد أن الحرارة تصل إلى حيث تحتاجها.
*27-* يمكنك أن توفر الكثير عن طريق خفض درجة الحرارة في سخان المياه داخل منزلك وتعتبر درجة الحرارة (60) درجة مئوية جيدة بالنسبة للمنزل العادي الذي يحتوي على غسالة أطباق أما إذا كان المنزل لا يحتوي على غسالة أطباق فدرجة الحرارة(50) درجة مئوية كافية.
*28-* قم بفصل التيار الكهربائي عن سخان المياه في حال تغيبك عن المنزل لقضاء العطلة مثلاً أو لأية فترة طويلة أخرى.
*29-* إستخدم الماء الدافئ أو البارد لغسل الملابس كلما أمكن، وإستخدم دائماً الماء البارد لشطفها، وتذكر أنه بمقدورك الإقتصاد بدرجة أكبر إذا قمت بإستغلال أقصى سعة ممكنة لغسالتك.
*30-* تأكد من إغلاق صنابير المياه وقم بإصلاحها فور حدوث أي تسرب، نقطة ماء واحدة كل ثانية يعني إهدار ما يزيد عن (1000لتر) في الشهر بالإضافة إلى إهدار الطاقة التي أستخدمت لتسخينها.
*31-* إبحث دائماً عن كفاءة الطاقة عند شراء الأجهزة والمعدات الكهربائية. وابحث عن البطاقة التي تحمل بيانات إستهلاك الطاقة إن وجدت و اقرأها بتمعن. ستلاحظ أن أسعار المعدات الأكثر كفاءة في إستخدام الطاقة أعلى قليلاً إلا أن ما ستوفره عن طريق الإقتصاد في الكهرباء سيفوق ما ستدفعه كفرق في السعر. أنظر إلى التكاليف السنوية لكل نوع من أنواع المعدات المتوفرة وأجر بعض العمليات الحسابية البسيطة (عندما تحسب ما سوف تدخره تذكر أنك تدفع في استهلاك الكهرباء ما يتراوح بين 5 إلى 15 هلله لكل كيلوواط/ساعة).


يتبــع
7
7​


----------



## أبو سيف (6 يونيو 2006)

*ترشيد الإضاءة* 
تعتبر الإضاءة من أكثر الأشياء الظاهرة في إستخدامها للكهرباء، إلا أنه غالباً ما يحدث تجاهل هذه الحقيقة عندما يتعلق الأمر بتوفير الطاقة. فلذا ينبغي أن تكون ملما بكيفية إستخدام مصابيح الإضاءة في منزلك وحاول التعود على إستعمال الإضاءة التي تحتاجها فقط.
5- قم بإطفاء المصابيح الوهاجة عندما لا تكون في حاجة لها فإطفاء المصابيح يوفر الطاقة حتى وإن كنت ستخرج لفترة قصيرة، وهذه الفكرة تعتبر جيدة على وجه الخصوص في فصل الصيف لأن المصابيح الوهاجة تولد أيضاً حرارة غير مستحبة في ذلك الوقت من السنة.
6- إستعمل المصابيح ذات القوة الكهربائية المنخفضة في الصالات والأماكن الأخرى التي لا تتطلب إضاءة مركزة، ولكن تذكر أن إستعمال مصباح واحد بقوة كهر بائية عالية يعتبر أجدى إقتصادياً من إستعمال مصباحين بقوة كهربائية منخفضة.
7- تذكر أن المصابيح المصممة لتدوم فترة أطول عادة ما تستهلك طاقة كهربائية أكثر مما تستهلكه المصابيح العادية الأخرى ذات القوة الكهربائية المماثلة، لذا ينبغي عليك استعمالها فقط في الأماكن التي يصعب الوصول إليها.
8- إستعمل المصباح الأكثر توفيراً للطاقة والمتوفرة حالياً،وهي تأتي في أحجام عديدة وتعطي إضاءة أكثر بتكلفة أقل.
9- حاول إستعمال المصابيح الفلورية(النيون)كلما كان ذلك ممكناً فهي تعطي حوالي أربعة أضعاف ما تعطيه المصابيح المتوهجة من الإضاءة في الواط الواحد. صحيح أن المصابيح الفلورية تكلف أكثر من المصابيح المتوهجة إلا أنها تدوم أطول.
10- إضبط مصابيح الأمن الخارجية في منزلك على مؤقت أو على مفتاح كهربائي ضوئي حتى لا تضل مضيئة خلال فترة النهار وإستعمل مصابيح عالية الفاعلية لتنال الأفضل مقابل ما تنفقه من مال في الطاقة.
11- قم بجدولة الأعمال التي تتطلب إضاءة جيدة بحيث يتم عملها في النهار حيث تكون الإضاءة وفيرة ومجانية وإجعل مكان قراءتك بالقرب من النافذة.
12- فكر في إستخدام مخفتات الأنوار مع المصابيح المتوهجة في منزلك وعندما تفرغ من إستعمال مصباح القراءة أو العمل يمكنك خفض الإضاءة بحيث يتناسب مع الإضاءة العامة للغرفة.
13- قم بإنارة الجزء الذي تعمل فيه من الغرفة فقط، فهذا أقل تكلفة من إضاءة الغرفة بأسرها بشكل ساطع لأغراض العمل.
14- يؤدي السخام الناجم عن عمليات الطبخ والدخان والغبار إلى إتساخ مصابيح الإضاءة وبالتالي خفض نسبة الإنارة، لذا تفقد المصابيح بشكل منتظم ونظفها.
15- يشكل الكثير من أغطية الأبجورات نوعاً من الزينة والزخارف إلا أنها في الواقع تحد من وهج الإضاءة أو ترسله إلى حيث لا توجد حاجة له، لذا تعتبر أغطية الأبجورات ذات الألوان الفاتحة وشبه الشفافة هي الأفضل.
 
أتمنى أكـون طـرحت موضوع يهم طبقـة كبيرة
مع خالص أحترامي وتقديري للجميع ..
أبــوسيـف  ​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (6 يونيو 2006)

*ماشاء الله*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل خير أخي أبو سيف على هذه المعلومات القيمة
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك
بس يارب إذا نفذت كما قلت بالظبط هل سأصبح بخيلاً :81: 
وتقبل خالص تحياتي :7:​


----------



## Abdel-Naser (6 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا جزيلا اخي الموضوع رائع وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## م . عبدالناصر (6 يونيو 2006)

يعطيك العافية يالغالي .. نقاط رائعة جدا ً 

سلمت يمينك يالغلا


----------



## ayed* (6 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي كاتب الموضوع وبارك الله فيك نقاط جدا مهمه يجب الاخذ بها لترشيد استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية وعدم التبذير شكرا لك مرة اخرى .


----------



## أبو سيف (7 يونيو 2006)

م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاك الله كل خير أخي أبو سيف على هذه المعلومات القيمة
> جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههه

أخوي المهندس أحمد أبهجني جداً حضورك ..
ولكن دون مبالغه قد يصرف أو يخسر الشخص الغير محسن لأستهلاك الكهرباء يصل إلى4 /1
أو مايعادل 25% من مرتبـة الشهري بسبب عدم التوعية في ترشيد الاستهلاك وأستخدام الأجهزة ..
خصوصاً بعض الدول يكون الكهرباء غالي جداً وتصل الفواتير إلى مبالغ مرتفعه جداً .

وشاكر لك أخي حضورك الرائع المميز
ولاعدمناك يارب ..


----------



## أبو سيف (7 يونيو 2006)

أخي Abdel-Naser vbmenu_register("postmenu_132687", true); 
شاكــــــــر لك حضـــــورك الــرائــع 
وجزاك اللـه خير


----------



## أبو سيف (7 يونيو 2006)

م.عبدالناصر سعيد جداً بتواجدك معنـا في قسم التبريد والتكييف
وشاكـــــر لك تعليـــقك ومــــرورك ..
أخوك
أبو سيفــــ


----------



## أبو سيف (7 يونيو 2006)

أخــــوي عيــــد أن شـاء اللــــه يكــون الموضــوع أفادك
وربي لايحرمني من تعقيبك وتعليقك ..

أخيـــــــك المحــب
أبوسيف


----------



## تقوى الله (7 يونيو 2006)

*ما شاء الله ... تبارك الله ...*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ما شاء الله ... تبارك الله ... في هذا العمل المميز ...
جزاك الله خيرا" اخي الكريم ابو سيف ، علي هذه المعلومات القيمة ... :15: 
جعلها الله تعالي في ميزان حسناتك ، وجزاك عنا جميعا" خيرا" ان شاء الله ... 
والله الموفق ،،، والله المستعان ،،، ​


----------



## أبو سيف (8 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك أختي المهندسة N.C على هذه الدعوة المبـاركة بأذن الله
ووفقكِ الله لــكــل مـاتحبي وحقق الله أمالك وطموحاتك
أخيـــــــــك
أبــوسيــف


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (8 يونيو 2006)

مشكور ابو سيف على الموضوع الرائع .. جعله الله في ميزان اعمالكم ..
ولكن أخي الكريم ..
أحد الارشادات أعجبتني كثيراً ، ولكن سبب لي مشاكل مع الاسرة عندما قمت بتنفيذه .. 
فما الحل ياترى ؟؟؟ بالطبع ستسأل ماهو البند او الارشاد ..ولكن لن أذكره وسأدعه لغزاً ..


----------



## أبو سيف (9 يونيو 2006)

أهـــــــلا وسهــلاً بالمهندس عبدالمنعم بالنسبة للمشاكل مع الأسرة عشان الأرشاد في الأستهلاك 
أكيد بيكون فيه مشاكل مدام ماهم هم اللي بيدفعوا الفاتورة هههههههههههههه
وأقتراح عليك تعطيهم مصروف البيت شامل الفواتير وتقول ماتبقى من المصروف
فهو لكم :28:عشان تشوف التوفير على أصولــه :77: 
وشاكر لك المرور والتعقيب الرائع ياباش مهندس بس بلاش ألغاز مره ثانية :86: 
ولاعـــــدمنـاك يارب​


----------



## air_con (10 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

شكرا لك اخي ابو سيف وبارك الله فيك ولو أن الرد كان متأخرا شكرا لك مرة اخرى .


----------



## أبو سيف (13 يونيو 2006)

أهــلاً وسهــلاً فيــك أخــي air_con
وشاكــــــر لـك حضــورك وتفــاعلـــك ووفقك اللــه لمــا يحــب ويــرضــا ..


----------



## بو عمار (29 مارس 2010)

الف شكر على المجهود الطيب ولكن اين من يسمع وينفذ للصالح العام


----------



## ayyym (29 مايو 2010)

مشكور و جزاك الله خير 

موضوع جميل و رائع 
و متعوب علية 
ارجو لك التوفيق 

و استميحك العذر في اخذ بعض من هذه النصائح للاستفادة متها في عملي


----------

